# Look at what followed me home.



## JimDawson (Jan 27, 2015)

Make: MTA-6 Surface Grinder
Manufacturer: DoALL
Model: 3X1341B

Seller stated it was working fine and then the hydraulic pump wouldn't start one morning.  They decided to buy a new CNC grinder, must be nice.  Bet I can have this running in about 30 minutes as soon as I wire it for 240 volt.  

I really just bought it for the 6x18, fine pole, DoAll electromagnetic chuck.  Over all it looks to be in good condition.  I got it for scrap price.  Now I have to decide whether to keep my Harvel or to keep the DoAll  :makingdecision:  Don't really need both.

This pic is from the ad. It's still sitting in the back of my truck, I'll get some better pics tomorrow when I unload it.  That's the coolant pump sitting in the tray on the right under the feed wheel.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 27, 2015)

Man I hate when that happens!  You should see my shop, as I have had so many tools follow me home that I can't fit them all in!  Nice find!


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't seem to get any to follow me home.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 27, 2015)

When I get back into my house, my shop will have more room. I'm really hoping one of those will follow me home.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 28, 2015)

mark_f said:


> I can't seem to get any to follow me home.




Mark,
You are probably smart and never stop and look when there is a tools for sale sign.  I have tried to not leave the house with any cash in my pocket, but I always seem to have a buddy with me that is willing to support my charitable efforts to find a home for every tool.  Right now I have two compressors, a radial arm saw, a table saw, drill press, a shopsmith, a thickness plainer, a jointer and a bunch of hand tools stored in a buddies warehouse because I don't have any room in my shop!  I am planning to have a big yard sale next month to get rid of as much of this stuff as I can.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 28, 2015)

brav65 said:


> I am planning to have a big yard sale next month to get rid of as much of this stuff as I can.




That is just wrong, you should be building an addition onto you shop.:nono:

:roflmao:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2015)

i wish i had a surface grinder follow me home....


Nice Score Jim!!!
:thumbzup3:


----------



## xalky (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice find Jim!  My advice, Keep the best grinder and sell the other one. I have a doall 6x12 hydraulic sg ,I love it.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 28, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Make: MTA-6 Surface Grinder
> Manufacturer: DoALL
> Model: 3X1341B
> 
> ...



Must be have been a sweet tax write off for them.   Nice find, hope she serves you well for many years.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, I got it off the truck and sitting on the shop floor.  Unfortunately that is where it is going to have to sit until I get time to do anything with it.  I'll just move it over in front of the the other two grinders, that are just sitting there also.  In about 2 weeks I should be caught up and will be able to play with my new toys.

I really need to wash my truck



Got it off with out breaking anything, this thing is heavy.  2000lbs maybe?



A washed out view of the front


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 28, 2015)

The next time one of those is following you drive to my shop please.:roflmao:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 28, 2015)

Ya know... I must be using the wrong bait...

I have scattered chips of various different metals, as well as quality oils, on the road... yet no machine picks up the scent/trail and follows me home.  

Gonna have to figure out why... and put out the correct mix... :rubbinghands:


----------



## Walsheng (Jan 28, 2015)

GA said:


> Ya know... I must be using the wrong bait...
> 
> I have scattered chips of various different metals, as well as quality oils, on the road... yet no machine picks up the scent/trail and follows me home.
> 
> Gonna have to figure out why... and put out the correct mix... :rubbinghands:



Correct mix is easy. Grind up some $100 bills and maybe sprinkle in a few 50's.

John


----------



## brav65 (Jan 29, 2015)

GA said:


> Ya know... I must be using the wrong bait...
> 
> I have scattered chips of various different metals, as well as quality oils, on the road... yet no machine picks up the scent/trail and follows me home.
> 
> Gonna have to figure out why... and put out the correct mix... :rubbinghands:




Your mistake is is spreading chips which are "digested" food.  Try spreading some small tasty pieces of bar stock in various types like stainless, aluminum...:happyhappy:


----------



## hman (Jan 29, 2015)

Youse guys CUT IT OUT!!!!  It's absolutely cracking me up!:rofl:



PS ... Have you ever noticed that all them thar fancy fishing lures in the store don't really have to catch fish???  All they have to catch is FISHERMEN!:thinking:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 29, 2015)

hman said:


> Youse guys CUT IT OUT!!!!  It's absolutely cracking me up!:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> PS ... Have you ever noticed that all them thar fancy fishing lures in the store don't really have to catch fish???  All they have to catch is FISHERMEN!:thinking:



YUP...

However we know machine tools and tooling are sometimes smarter that fisherman... and then again sometimes not... :rofl:

IMO it is a perception thing... and we know how a tool junkie perceives things made of metal... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 31, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> View attachment 93554




Hey Jim,
is 1724 your 1/4 mile time on that Chevy????
i could build you a 383 Stroker Motor to get that time down a few seconds.
Maybe dump a ZL-1, an all aluminum 427 in there if money is no object!
but we may need to beef up the tranny and rear end a little, & maybe add some wheelie bars!!!!:jester:

PS, if your gas mileage isn't good now, i'm sure i could add some gallons per mile too:lmao:


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 31, 2015)

Good find. If you need somewhere to "store" the other grinder I have room. 

Jake Parker


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 31, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hey Jim,
> is 1724 your 1/4 mile time on that Chevy????
> i could build you a 383 Stroker Motor to get that time down a few seconds.
> Maybe dump a ZL-1, an all aluminum 427 in there if money is no object!
> ...



That would do it.  :rofl:  Actually, that one's not mine, it's the sellers.  Here's mine, the dirty one.


----------

